# Need 1 female baby (OC, California)



## peterm (Dec 17, 2008)

You may have seen my thread looking for 2 babies for Christmas. 
Unfortunately the only place that had females available was a Petsmart store in Fullerton. I got a blue and a fancy. They were both real shy but the blue one (Bluebell we named her) was really friendly. The other was was terrified of us to the point of biting!! First time I saw this happening. She actually bit my daughter so hard it drew blood. So, make the long story short, I exercised my return option and off she went back to Petsmart.
Now I need to find my Bluebell a companionship. My wife is insisting on a Dumbo. If anyone has or know of a baby female needing a good home please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Too bad you returned the other one to Petsmart already. She might just have needed some more time to adjust. They easily do that at such a young age. Is she still there? I know that it can be done, even when they are a few weeks older.
Terrified rats will bite when cornered; it is their only defense and perfectly normal. They cannot reason like us. I ' ll bet you would kick and bite when a giant alien hand grabbed you from above.
Pet store breeders don't socialize them as babies so that's why they need way more work.
It's too bad that people give up so easily. It's not like you bought a package of cookies that had gone stale.


----------



## peterm (Dec 17, 2008)

You know, we've had rats before and they still are our pet of choice. I know it takes time for any animal to get used to a new home and their new homes but I've never seen a rat that comes and charges at you as soon as you open the cage....


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

How old was she when you adopted her?


----------

